# ok first time a pole for me.



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

We did our first wrap job on a pole for me not perfect by any means but I like can I get a critique? Be nice lol first time.


----------



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

looks good just pack your threads good looking color combo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I find it very impressive. Nicely done . Great pick of colors


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there a point in doing that? Not knocking the work, just curious if there is a function or if it's purely ornamental.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

johnf said:


> Is there a point in doing that? Not knocking the work, just curious if there is a function or if it's purely ornamental.


As far as I know just looks.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

looks great good color choice


----------

